# 53 goodyear (columbia 5 star style) rack



## mrg (Aug 10, 2015)

looking for a rack like this in better condition, orignal black/cream its on my 53 Goodyear (Westfield/Columbia) the rack is way worse than the rest of the bike, I am looking for maybe a 6- 8 condition, it does not have the side reflectors like the Columbia, also maybe a better rear fender, the back of this bike must have been hanging out of a shed or something. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2015)

Saw your add, not parting out, but I thought I'd respond anyway. Rack is great, and you would have extra parts.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77450-1952-Ladies-5-Star-Columbia


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2015)

sorry, only looking for OG paint black & cream rack, Thanks anyway


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2015)

I couldn't part that out anyway even if its a girls, to nice OG paint!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 20, 2015)

Agreed. Bike sold last week.


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## stezell (Aug 11, 2016)

Did you see where freqman1 has a Columbia 5 star rack for sale? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2016)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2016)

bump it up


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2018)

Bump this old on up!


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2018)

once more!


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2019)

been a while!


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

UP ^


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2019)

bump up


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2019)

bummmp


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2019)

up top


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2019)

^


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2019)

BB


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

bb


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2019)

it


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump It


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2019)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

It


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump it up


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

It up!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (Jul 22, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow, it's been over 5 years and nobody has a OG so so condition Columbia ( Goodyear ) balck/white 5 Star rack?


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> Wow, almost 5 years and nobody has a OG so so condition Columbia ( Goodyear ) balck/white 5 Star rack?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Actually it’s been OVER 5 YEARS, 111 bumps!
> ...


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

when you bump it just puts a new date on your old post ( July ) so I guess it was time to edit!, if I bump it on your post it would make it will put a new date everytime.


----------

